# type of oil



## nac300zx (Jan 25, 2007)

I went in to have the oil changed on my 300zx and the guy tried to convince me i needed 20w-50 motor oil but i went with 10w-30 motor oil to be on the safe side. Did i make the right choice by goin with the 10w-30. By the way it is a non turbo 1994 300zx


----------



## NAMEL355 (Jan 27, 2007)

I use 5w30 just cuz thats what the owners manual recommends.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

nac300zx said:


> I went in to have the oil changed on my 300zx and the guy tried to convince me i needed 20w-50 motor oil but i went with 10w-30 motor oil to be on the safe side. Did i make the right choice by goin with the 10w-30. By the way it is a non turbo 1994 300zx


The Nissan motors are engineered with tight rod/main bearing clearances. If your motor is fairly tight, then using a 20W-50 is a bad choice; the oil is too heavy so it might cause some bearing damage when the motor is cold. Go with the owner manual recommendation.


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

NAMEL355 said:


> I use 5w30 just cuz thats what the owners manual recommends.



That is what i use and works great..


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Doesn't matter too much. The thinner 5W-30 or 10W-30 (as compared to 20W-50) is the factory spec and should be fine. If you're a turbo, your car sees lots of high RPM use, or both, I might consider running 15W-50 or 20W-50. Quite a few track wh0res around here run 15W-50 or 20W-50 as their standard oil.

/me looks at boxes of Mobil 1 15W-50 in his garage


----------

